# What about this baby?



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 4, 2008)

The drought of 2007 has really hurt the viable egg production for the 2008 season! Late clutches.. low hatch rate.. less breeding activity - probly late finish.. usually done by March. I'll probly have eggs in May!






Those that are hatching.. 3rd round of eggs anyway.. are looking good! This big guy didn't last long.. already claimed..





















WATTAYA THINK?

Terry


----------



## cvalda (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh man he's GORGEOUS!!!!! Whoever is getting him is VERY fortunate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Very pretty Terry!!!!


----------



## Itort (Feb 4, 2008)

I know you have chocolates (I have one) and now vanilla, what next peppermint? Congrats.


----------



## tortania (Feb 4, 2008)

cvalda said:


> Oh man he's GORGEOUS!!!!! Whoever is getting him is VERY fortunate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Kelly. That's my new baby!! I know I said I was going to wait until fall, but it's just so hard. He is just tooooo gorgeous!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 4, 2008)

I can see why you didn't wait. Nice looking tyke congrats to both of you.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 4, 2008)

Itort said:


> I know you have chocolates (I have one) and now vanilla, what next peppermint? Congrats.



How about Banana.. Larry?






Terry


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 4, 2008)

Banana huh? wellllll somebody is sure to go ape over that.


----------



## Itort (Feb 4, 2008)

Banana is not good per Terry, negitive phosophorus/calcium ratio.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 4, 2008)

What color is this? Would you believe same clutch as Banana..

[IMG=600x548]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v41/clemmysman/07 Hatchlings/TK3.jpg[/IMG]

Terry


----------



## cvalda (Feb 4, 2008)

dude terry you get the most gorgeous looking hatchlings! that banana one is TDF! don't you ever end up with just plain ole boring standard looking hatchlings? just your average run of the mill sweeties? always such FABULOUS colors from your breeders!


----------



## Itort (Feb 4, 2008)

Apricot is good.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 4, 2008)

O.K. - I asked for that.. last one.. you're jealous.. I'm blessed!

Dark Chocolate Caramel..

[IMG=500x500]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v41/clemmysman/07 Hatchlings/DKCHOCCARAMEL.jpg[/IMG]

Old humor.. everybody else.. that is...

Terry

Thanks y'all.......


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 4, 2008)

cvalda said:


> dude terry you get the most gorgeous looking hatchlings! that banana one is TDF! don't you ever end up with just plain ole boring standard looking hatchlings? just your average run of the mill sweeties? always such FABULOUS colors from your breeders!



Just for you Kelly!

Is this sweet enough?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 4, 2008)

Put one of each "flavor" into a heart shaped box for me for Val's day...


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 4, 2008)

My, Terry, they are beautiful. I am envious Carolyn.
I agree with Jacqui I wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t mind a few different flavors myself Yum-chocolate, carmal, apricot even banana,  but alas I will just have to be envious for now. Again Congrats to both of you Terry and Carolyn


----------



## tortania (Feb 4, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> My, Terry, they are beautiful. I am envious Carolyn.
> I agree with Jacqui I wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t mind a few different flavors myself Yum-chocolate, carmal, apricot even banana,  but alas I will just have to be envious for now. Again Congrats to both of you Terry and Carolyn



Thanks . Now you had to go and post the other flavors, LOL. I love that banana and chocolate caramel! I'm going to wait, I'm going to wait......


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 4, 2008)

tortania said:


> Crazy1 said:
> 
> 
> > My, Terry, they are beautiful. I am envious Carolyn.
> ...



Anybody want to wager on just how long she will wait????


----------



## cvalda (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW the "Dark Chocolate Caramel" is the best in this thread, IMHO!!! That last one is just gorgeous too~!

I'm starting to think Buck might need a little buddy, if you keep hatchin' 'em like this!!!


----------



## Coldliz (Feb 4, 2008)

really beautiful baby!! I so bad want another tort!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 4, 2008)

None of the "flavors" are available.. Carolyn's safe. [ eggs incubating ]

Terry

Chocolate cherry?

[IMG=600x534]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v41/clemmysman/CHERRYS/ChocolateCherry.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 4, 2008)

cvalda said:


> WOW the "Dark Chocolate Caramel" is the best in this thread, IMHO!!! That last one is just gorgeous too~!
> 
> I'm starting to think Buck might need a little buddy, if you keep hatchin' 'em like this!!!



I always liked those "DARK' ones too Kelly.. Dark Chocolate Caramel is in the genes of your BIG '05 remember.. one of the '06's..


----------



## tortania (Feb 4, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> None of the "flavors" are available.. Carolyn's safe. [ eggs incubating ]
> 
> Terry
> 
> ...



LOL, I'm safe for now.....


----------



## cvalda (Feb 4, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> I always liked those "DARK' ones too Kelly.. Dark Chocolate Caramel is in the genes of your BIG '05 remember.. one of the '06's..



SWEET!!!! I hope he passes those genes on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 5, 2008)

You guys like the dark ones, I really like those light ones. Mind showing some of them off terry?


----------



## Cam (Feb 5, 2008)

That li'l sweet baby is so precious.
Great thread


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 5, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> You guys like the dark ones, I really like those light ones. Mind showing some of them off terry?



If you insist Vince..

How about these legs and the carapace..






One I should have kept!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 5, 2008)

Into the archives..


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 6, 2008)

I did keep this one..

BUTTER..


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 6, 2008)

The floor is grey..


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm still kickin' myself for letting this baby of Sonshine's get away..


----------



## cvalda (Feb 6, 2008)

they're all gorgeous!


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 6, 2008)

Terry when God blesses me with money to buy new tortoises ( above the care for the ones I have already) I am definatly snatching up a handful of those guys to raise.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 6, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> I'm still kickin' myself for letting this baby of Sonshine's get away..



Terry: Have you seen this baby since you sold it? I'm wondering if it is keeping its light coloring. I have three 3yr old yellowfoot babies and each one was a different color when hatched. So far they are keeping their strange coloring.

Yvonne


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 6, 2008)

No!.. Unfortunately I was assured.... "Everything will be followed.. exactly by your guidelines"!!! And then instead of starting with a small 'bookcase' tort-table.. [ lined with vinyl and epoxy to protect the wood from humidity.. easy to put lid on ] she tried to convert a tall *birdcage* with plexiglass walls. It was so tall that she couldn't reach the bootom of their enclosure.. so had to create a doorway! Can you imagine what the guys at Lowe's thought and went thru trying to "work" with plexi-glass? She didn't want to spend $50 bucks or whatever for the bookcase! The last time I spoke with her she had made something like 5 trips to the Lowe's. Of course I was the bad guy because I insisted that high ambient humidity had to be maintained. She bought this one also..









So I hate to think how they look or even where they are.

The one you asked about came from my Guyana female. Her first baby [ for me ] started out like this.. 3 days old..






.. and on Oct. 8th. '07 looked like this..






I've not seen 'much' variation in Yellowfoots.

Wattaya think Yvonne?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 6, 2008)

They're beautiful. I'll go back into my "archives" and see if I kept any pix of my YF babies when they hatched, and then I'll take a pic today and post both later.

Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 6, 2008)

I didn't save a picture of the YF babies when they first hatched, but the first picture here is last spring at 2 years old. The large one has always been bigger than the other two. The smaller one of the two is slightly mishapen over the "hips" and has always been so. The middle-sized one has a very yellow carapace and it has always been yellower than the other two. The second and third pictures were taken just a few minutes ago, and they are 3 years old now. The large one has a very thickened plastron (and they've never been on a pig blanket). They eat good and seem happy. They are kept outside from about the end of April until about the end of September, then are moved into a cinderblock house that is on the edge of the car port, and I can prop the lid open on sunny days.

Yvonne

OOoops! Didn't realize that the "quick reply" doesn't have the picture availability. I'll send the pix after this email.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 6, 2008)

here goes:

View attachment 353


View attachment 354


Can't get the 3rd pic to add. I'll try on another email.

Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 6, 2008)

View attachment 355


Why is it that all of you guys's pix show up full size in the post but mine show up as thumbnails? I click on "add attachment" then I click on "insert into post" but its a thumbnail.

Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, I posted the same picture twice. I'll try again for the one that should have been second in my explanation. 

View attachment 355


----------



## terryo (Feb 6, 2008)

If you put the pictures in Photo Bucket, then you just copy and paste them on to the post. You all have beautiful babies. I can't imagine taking care of more than just one....tortoise that is.
Hope everything is OK with you Terry...with all the tornado's going on.


----------

